# Puerto Rican Style Rub for Brisket?



## GUARBorg (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi everyone! 
So, for Thanksgiving, along with my turkey breast, I plan to smoke a brisket. The only caveat from my FIL is that the seasoning be Puerto Rican. I normally go the Texas way, by using just salt and pepper. Anyone have any good ideas what would make a good Puerto Rican rub? I plan to either incorporate a few largely used Puerto Rican herbs, or just go to an international market and see what they have to offer. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 17, 2017)

Goya has a variety of seasoning's that you can choose from.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 17, 2017)

GUARBorg said:


> Hi everyone!
> So, for Thanksgiving, along with my turkey breast, I plan to smoke a brisket. The only caveat from my FIL is that the seasoning be Puerto Rican. I normally go the Texas way, by using just salt and pepper. Anyone have any good ideas what would make a good Puerto Rican rub? I plan to either incorporate a few largely used Puerto Rican herbs, or just go to an international market and see what they have to offer. Thanks in advance!



Hi there and welcome!

Oh man you will be just fine.

Use an Adobo seasoning that has no salt (if you can find one without salt).
Then just add Onion (dehydrated, minced, or granulated or even plain onion powder), and Salt.
If the Adobo seasoning has Salt in it then just add the Onion seasoning.

I also imagine that the alternative of using a Sofrito seasoning without tomato would also be good.

Personally I would then take the brisket made with either of those seasonings, chop it up, put in a tortilla, squeeze lime on it, and eat with pico de gallo, beans, and rice!  
Being that this is a full on Puerto Rico theme you might be able to translate my thoughts into something close but with full Puerto Rican flair.

Let me know if this helps out :)


----------



## motocrash (Nov 17, 2017)

Here's a recipe for Sazon:
https://www.skinnytaste.com/homemade-sazon-seasoning-mix/


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 17, 2017)

tallbm that sounds fantastic!!!!


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 17, 2017)

Let us know how this turns out, I will be watching this one for sure!!!!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 17, 2017)

ab canuck said:


> tallbm that sounds fantastic!!!!


Oh yeah those methods would be great!
I love doing brisket tacos.  Normally when I do brisket tacos it's in the oven or crockpot.  When doing them their I also add a bottle of the cheapest $1'ish bbq sauce I can find.  It imparts just a hint of bbq sauce and sweetness if any at all, its more of a braising sauce.  The end product is amazing for bbq brisket tacos!

As for a real smoked brisket I think on day 3 or 4 of leftovers I could do brisekt tacos but man my briskets have been coming out so great that I don't even want to move away from bbq sandwiches hahaha.

If I only had a flat or had a chuck roast I would more likely go the taco route :)


----------

